# BEST cure for ICH ??



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So, I've been bombarded with a nasty case of ick 

Twenty years ago, the product *Aquarisol* was the go-to med.

So, what is the best out there now??

Thanks to all for any advice!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends what fish you are treating and weather you have plants or not. Aquarisol was popular with planted aquariums as it did not radically affect plants, even though it contained copper. 
Any Ich med containing Malachite works well, copper meds etc. Depends again on your aquarium contents.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Contains baby pleco's Endlers whiptail catfish and 7 or 8 kinds of plants


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Rase your temperature way up to like 82-84. Then add in aquarium salt or rock salt I beleive it is. Then just wait. Do not add in just any salt it has to be the right kind. ich med is ok to go but salt will solve your problems for years comapared to one time.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Jason,

I have used many different brands over the years, but this one is the only one I buy now;









Hope it all works out

Jason aka Teal'c


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I personally use salt+temperature method because I find sometimes Ich meds have a detimental effect to my livestock...


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I just had an ich breakout in my 90 gallon, my Blood Parrot had a bad case of it, so I did 5 tablespoons of salt and turned the heat up to 84 86 F and before I did that, I did a 50% water change. Then every other day I would do another 50% water change and add the same amount of salt again. After about a week and a half the fish is much healthier, eating again and has its colour back. 

I have two large potted plants that went a little brown but after doing another water change and not adding salt, I have already seen them come back to life. I also have a pair of clown loaches that survived.

When you add salt make sure you remove a bucket of water, and dissolve the salt in the bucket of tank water, then add that back into the tank. 

Good luck, Ich sucks!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Salt dosing may work for a lot of other fish, but in general are not recommended for Catfish species like Plecos you have.... I'll be very cautious with SALT and your catfish.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to the proper section


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I used Ich gone(Concentrated malachite green) or Seachems Paragurd(easier on the beneficials) and of course Epsom salt.I did it for 3 days with 50% water changes.Also covered the tank with blankets(Malachite green is light sensitive) that kept the tank nicely dark and warm. Always worked like a charm.Ever since my last outbreak,which was about 8 months ago,I got a uv sterilizer and not seen any problems at all.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

For me I use the increased temp and salinity trick. But as Shaobo said, be careful with cats.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I also wouldnt add salt to a tank with live plants in it; they don't usually respond to salt well. In my experience, most meds with malachite green, or formalin, or better, both, work the best.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for some relevant and current advice!!

I'm going the simplest route - salt and warmth with the dark.

A friend also lent me his old-school diatom!! - we shall see 

Also saving for a UV sterilizer to be used on a regular basis. [BTW anybody have one to part with for cheap/trade?]

Will be updating as things progress


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just noticed what may be the outbreak of ich in my 65 planted, just on a couple cories...hesitant to try the salt route due to the plants and plecos, so going the malachite green / temp route. Also hung my UV sterilizer..

Always had good success with bumping temp and malachite before, so hopefully again.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I have cory and pleco and lots of plants in my 55. and it always has 1 tbsp of salt per 5g, pre dissolved in a glass of water. and my temp is 78. i got this info from this site and has worked good for me.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Hikari Aquarium Fish Medication Med Ich X 4Oz: Details & Specs at NexTag

i used this stuff before when i had an oscar with ich but i still have 2 spare 4 oz bottles. Worked great


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So, all is well with everyone - yay!!

I did 1/2 recommended salt, higher temp. a couple 1/3 water change and threw my diatom on the tanks twice in a week. All seem to be mended nicely. 
I think I will keep going with treatment for another week.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

that's great! Glad it all worked out.


----------

